# CP Shampoo / Liquid Soap



## c0ntrite (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello Guys,

What I've read here:

http://chemistry.about.com/od/cleanerch ... hampoo.htm



> 6. You have a couple of options here. You can pour the shampoo into soap molds and allow it to harden. To use this shampoo, either lather it with your hands and work it into your hair *or else shave flakes into hot water to liquefy it*.



I've also read that by adding more water to your recipe will make it into a "liquid soap". Is this procedure ok? Will the ph of the soap go down once water is added? How will the shelf life be? Thanks!


----------



## Genny (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm trying to figure out what the purpose of the alcohol and glycerine are in the recipe?  Are they trying to make it clear soap?

To me, the recipe looks just like a recipe for cp bar soap.  Cp soap on hair, even when dilluted with water can make your hair feel like straw.  Cp soap dilluted in water tends to have a "snot-like" feeling.  If you do the turning cp soap into liquid soap thing by adding a lot of water to shredded cp, then a preservative would be very good.

I'm almost positive that adding more water does not lower the ph level.


----------



## sudbubblez (Jun 13, 2012)

more water does not lower the pH of the soap, but what happens is, the neurtal pH water dilluting the alkaline soap.  As far as I know, theres no way to make a bar soap acidic like hair likes.  The definition of soap includes "alkali salts".  Shampoos are detergents rather than soap.  Most people who use bar soap will rinse their hair with vinegar to make the follicles lay down again.


----------



## juliet (Jun 14, 2012)

I wash my hair with my CP soap and I just use a normal var and rub it on my hair.  It does feel straw like without the vinegar rinse but with a vinegar rinse my hair feels nice and soft.  So, what I'm trying to say is I don't know if it's worth trying to do all sorts of funny things to make "shampoo" rather just make a nice bar and use that.


----------



## c0ntrite (Jun 14, 2012)

I was planning on boiling some herbs and melting cp soap on them to have a greater effect than having the water infused with herbs mixed with lye. I might be wrong. So this won't probably affect shelf life right since ph doesn't go down?


----------



## brandnew (Jun 14, 2012)

I personally haven't tried the shampoo bar I've made yet but others have..it's a recipe from Melinda Coss' book. A specific shampoo bar. It uses 2 egg yolks, creamed ccn along with the water and olive oil and beeswax. So there are other options.


----------

